# Marietta Zombie Walk



## KrushR (Jul 9, 2013)

I honestly should have posted this weeks ago, to see if anyone else local was attending. I'll definitely remember to next year. My daughter and I had a blast, and there was a huge turnout this past weekend. Here are some of our pics and a video from the weekend.

The kid:








Moi:








Us:








A video from my shambling. I should have gotten more vid of my daughter, as she had a great leg-dragging thing going on.





Anyhoo, it was a total blast, and we got to see all kinds of makeup. The range was from darkened eyes and pale cheeks to full-out gory drippy ripped faces. Just figured I'd share.


----------



## KrushR (Jul 9, 2013)

We're prepping for this year. Pics soon. Anyone else attending?


----------

